# Gildan 2000 Safety Green color issues



## premierprinting (Jan 10, 2017)

Recently did an order for 200 gildan 2000 safety green t-shirts. Our dryer had been set to all specs needed, however some shirts came out with weird dark yellow spots on them. Spots were inconsistent. Could this have happened during the flash? they were a 3 color left chest. Any ideas?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Plastisol ink? Post a pic... This is before delivery? (Reason I ask is last summer a customer told me the safety green shirts had orange stains appearing. Turned out it was from the sunscreen he was wearing...)

I have learned that on this color shirts you need to go easy with a spot cleaning gun and if possible avoid using it at all. It can leave light marks on the fabric.


----------

